# Parents won't stop feeding Science Diet!!



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

:foxes15:

I need help!! 

What has been your most effective way of "convincing" family/friends to get off bad commercial food? My in-laws swear by the word of their vet and think I am weird for feeding Ziwipeak and S&C - if I bring it up I get the "My vet says it's good" ...end of story. In fact it is kind of funny because sometimes my father in law will ask "are you sure that weird smellyfood you give them is safe? That it is really good for them?" You can see what I am dealing with. He really is convinced he is giving his dogs the best which is why it is so HARD!! 

Does anyone have any really good links that have been effective? I know some of you have tried to get people educated - what worked for you?


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

have you explained that the people peddling science diet are the equivilant of drug reps? they pay vets to sell it sort of thing. 

And possibly the step to raw feeding ( even dried) may be too big of a leap just right now, so i would print up some information on food and dietary needs of dogs, and then compare ingredients to a higher grade food. really research for them though, i know there are some great sites that break down food ingredients. 

From their point of veiw, though, i can see how they are confused. Vets are supposed to do the best they can by our pets, and its a little misleading when they throw SD out adn no other options. so just take it easy and just try and educate without being pushy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes.

I give people these links and have them look up and read about their foods. 
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

One has changed, one is considering and some will not. One even went to a pet store chain and the salesperson talked them out of a good food (that they did not carry, mind you) into something they did which was at least a bit better than what they were feeding.

People will be free to make their own choices, I just think they should do it well informed.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes people have to learn for themselves. It may take something to happen to their dog before they realise its what they are feeding them. I think the website Karen gave you is a great starting point. I did get a co worker to stop feeding Kibbles and Bits by giving him the Dog Food Analysis site.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know from experience that you won't convince everyone. A lot of people find it ludicrist to pay a lot of money for "dog" food. I'm surprised they buy Science Diet when there's much cheaper. I have convinced my brother about 60%. He has 3 boxers and uses the complaint he can't afford to feed all 3 good quality food. He has been talking to pet store people about better, more affordable kibble and he feeds his oldest boxer who has health issue THK. 
I would never be able to convince my mother as she is schzo! & doesn't believe anything anybody has to say including me, so I wouldn't even try. She just recently asked me what I was feeding Midgie and I told her a top-grade healthy dogfood called The Honest Kitchen & explained what was in it. She said she never heard of it, but I left it at that. 
I know it's hard to watch loved ones feeding their dogs crap, now that we know the truth about food & learned so much, but all we can do is tell them about it & to do the research themselves. It's ultimately their decision.
One of my main arguments with my brother was--Do you want to spend a little more money on a good quality dog food now & spend a whole lot of money in vet bills for sick dogs?! I think I could through to him with this, plus I gave them some The Honest Kitchen to see how their dogs liked it--LOVED IT! I believe that helped to influence his decision in looking for better dog foods.
Teach them what the label of ingrediants mean--Explain how the first ingrediants in crappy dog food is always "Corn" fillers, by-products (which is anything left on the floor, hooves, teeth, feathers, CRAP). It's true what they say, "Knowledge is POWER!" All you can do is tell them what you know. Everything I had told my brother was verified through a Pet store worker my brother talked to. He asked a lot of questions & told me that she said everything I told him! That made me feel great!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Provide them with the info. that you have, be it online links, articles that you can print out, word of mouth, etc., and then let them make an informed choice from there. We can't "push" people to do things our way, even if it is a "better" way. : ) Best wishes.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I would just show them a comparison of ingredients to a good dog food and highlight the crap in the Science Diet. All you can do is tell/show them. After that, it is up to them.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with above suggestions. The dogfoodanalysis.com is a good review site. It will have to come from an un biased source though, meaning don't just give them something from say THK that is telling how great THK is..y'know . I would find several reports on how bad SD is with explanation of the ingred. as well. They're not dumb, they'll figure it out. Tell them the vets don't get that much training on nutrition and just sell the SD because they make a cut.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

All you can do is give them information and point out the web sites. I have had friends be absolutely astounded when they actually read the ingredients on the dog food bag, at my suggestion, and find out they're feeding their dog corn! There are relatively inexpensive foods out there that are good, not the best, but at least good. All we can do is try!

Jeanette


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe start with these websites ..... It's a clear case of "follow the money" ....

http://www.soggypaws.com/Documents/prescription_diet.pdf

Itchmo: News For Dogs & Cats » Blog Archive » Wondered Why You Always Find Science Diet at the Vet?

Veterinary Students Information and School Resources | HillsVet

Veterinary Commitment | Hill's Pet Nutrition

Why I Won’t Be Heading for the Hill’s | Vet School Blog


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody. And thank you Tracy for those links. I was hoping you had a few to forward me! 
I compiled all the links and sent a long email detailing how 7 of the first 8 ingredients in science diet are questionable and gave some ingredient lists of the top rated kibbles for comparison as well as the store I go to and how and why vets recommend SD....

....and I'm happy to report I got an email back that I have finally convinced him! I figured using the terms sawdust and descriptions of what by products actually are (slaughterhouse waste) would get his attention!!  the sad part is know how he is feeling right about now as someone who in the past "thought" I was feeding high quality food. It really shouldn't be this hard for pet owners to make informed decisions.

We are going to go together to my specialty pet food supply store this weekend to pick out new food! I don't think we'll make the jump to freeze dried raw or dehydrated raw...but we'll probably end up with a high quality kibble like orijen or wellnes or something in that vein.

Success!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My post came too late! LOL Glad they listened!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's really awesome that you could change their minds! Sometimes people are open minded to change and sometimes they aren't. It's just great that their dogs will get some new high quality foods! I'm so happy.


----------

